# Is 4G Out In Atl, Or Is There Another Reason Why Im Not Getting It?



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

Simple as tthat..... I'm wondering ifif its out or if there are other issues....

I have something in the back of my head about reading somewhere about roms and 4g sim cards, having something to like trying to activate 4g on a rom that doesn't support it fudges up the sim card or some where it won't get 4g anymore and a new sim is needed?

Anyone??


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

have you called verizon to see if there is an outage?


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I would assume if there making a rom for this phone they would know its 4g lye so not sure about that but try going to mobile connections and switch to cdma/evdo only...wait 30 seconds till 3g pops up then go and switch back to cdma+lte/evdo auto and you should be good. I hope O


----------



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> I would assume if there making a rom for this phone they would know its 4g lye so not sure about that but try going to mobile connections and switch to cdma/evdo only...wait 30 seconds till 3g pops up then go and switch back to cdma+lte/evdo auto and you should be good. I hope O


As far as roms without 4g goes, I think that's like when ports come out that aren't fully properly functional...I rebooted my phone and got 4g but it went away right away, I think it had to do with my battery being all but dead, I will find out tomorrow when I fly back through Atlanta I suppose


----------



## narcosleeper77 (Oct 10, 2011)

I live in Atlanta and have almost no problem with 4g. I don't even use wireless on my phone anymore because 4g is faster


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

Jaskwith said:


> As far as roms without 4g goes, I think that's like when ports come out that aren't fully properly functional...I rebooted my phone and got 4g but it went away right away, I think it had to do with my battery being all but dead, I will find out tomorrow when I fly back through Atlanta I suppose


You probably already solved your issue but just in case here it. I had the same issue last night with no data connection so I freaked out at first. But finally after switching roms and radios decided to take out the sim card and let it sit for while then replaced it and my full data was back instantly. That's what worked for me. Hope you got your issue taken of.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ksample8686 (Jun 9, 2011)

4g is out in Chicago right now. Just called tech support and they said that there is an outage in my part of the country. Only way I can get any data is to change to rev. B... I get a data connection on LTE and rev. A but I can't actually access anything that uses data... Weird


----------



## mfinchv1 (Nov 18, 2011)

bloomington indiana was out as well. working pretty well now though...still lagging..compared to two days ago!! 
Im on Bionic..ive had 4g for a month now


----------



## ksample8686 (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks like 4g is working again in Chicago... Yay


----------

